# what is this?



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have some turquoise rainbow fish and three of the four have this thing on thier lower lip...not sure what it is and tried to take a video...they seem to be acting normal. I have had them for a little over a week. I had a couple of other fish die and thought I might have some type of parasite but have had no new deaths in last 5 days. I have been treating tank with seachem's Para guard and the things on the lips are not getting bigger or smaller. 
Possible growth on bottom lip of rainbow fish - YouTube


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

ok...got some pics....may be easier to see what I am talking about now.

http://i947.photobucket.com/albums/ad311/Hawk1018/55g082.jpg
http://i947.photobucket.com/albums/ad311/Hawk1018/55g084.jpg
http://i947.photobucket.com/albums/ad311/Hawk1018/55g083.jpg
http://i947.photobucket.com/albums/ad311/Hawk1018/55g085.jpg
http://i947.photobucket.com/albums/ad311/Hawk1018/55g087.jpg
http://i947.photobucket.com/albums/ad311/Hawk1018/55g086.jpg


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I love my rainbows, but they are among the dumbest fish I have ever kept. I hate to say that, but it is true. They often forget there's glass, and smack into it head on. Lip damage is the result. I've seen that wound before a few times. It usually clear up on its own, after they finally figure out the principle of glass.

Since they are newly arrived, it could be as simple as them injuring themselves in the panic of the fish store, with people tapping on the glass, nets going in, etc. It may not be something that will repeat.
The broken lip looks like a worm, and that freaks people out, but the 'worm' never moves, so it's not living. I have only ever seen it on swordtails and rainbows, both skittish, nervous and very very fast fish groups.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

i dunno my new male molly may give them a run for there money on dumbness!!! hes constantly trying to get at his own reflection and get it on! i got him 2 female friends and he will just bite them on the anal fin then go back to trying to get himself!!!


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

lol...It has all cleared up. they must have been running into the walls.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Chapped lips?


----------

